# Syringo Subarachnoid Shunt



## klobo (Dec 14, 2011)

Can somebody please help me with the CPT codes for 

Syringo Subarachnoid Shunt???

thx
ken lobo


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Dec 15, 2011)

need more info . Can u post the op note?


----------



## maryanneheath (Dec 15, 2011)

look at 62190 vs 62192


----------

